# Wild camping in Eire and Northern Ireland



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

We are thinking about going over the water this year, late summer time, touring from Dublin down through Wicklow, and generally going clockwise up into Northern Ireland, My family history is in Castlewellan Co down, and as I've never been over there, except to deliver into Dublin, I have no idea of how the land lies in regard to wild camping.

I would be very appreciative of any and all help and advice, of where and where not to go, what not to do, places that are a must visit, any info at all.

Kev.

PS do I need a passport?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Kev,

We went over at Easter and found this list posted by Nora+Neil a great help. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-46745-wild.html+camping+ireland

Regards passports, I don't think they are legally required but we were pulled by Border Control officials on the way home and asked to provide proof of identity. We had our passports with us, which sufficed, but presumably a driving licence or similar would have done.

Phil


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are thinking about going over the water this year, late summer time, touring from Dublin down through Wicklow, and generally going clockwise up into Northern Ireland, My family history is in Castlewellan Co down, and as I've never been over there, except to deliver into Dublin, I have no idea of how the land lies in regard to wild camping.
> 
> ...


A passport for getting into Dublin or getting into Northern Ireland?

A silly question maybe


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not a silly question at all, not if you do need one and don't have it with you, or need to renew it. 

Kev.


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*Irelands your oyster*

check out the office of public works family card costing 55 euro which allows free annual entry to all their heritage sites, brilliant value if thats your scene

I wildcamp everywhere, have never used a campsite over here

I personally am drawn to the west coast, especially counties clare, sligo & donegal


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Philbre, not sure if the funds will run to that.

Kev.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

But you have at least to go to Newgrange as you will be passing nearby http://www.knowth.com/newgrange.htm I don't know/remember how much that costs for two.

I would add Mayo as the place to go to philbre's list. You might come across CaGreg there on a beach somewhere.

A complete clockwise tour will take you a while I would save Wicklow and Kerry for another day. PS remember the toll procedures on the Dublin circular.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Which Toll procedures do you mean Frank., when I've been delivering there, It's been close to the ferry terminal, so not had time to wander much.

Kev.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Kev

The M50 toll barriers have been removed so you have to pay your toll differently see this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-65811.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So if I stay off the M50, I won't incur any charges there or anywhere else then.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How do I put this in my Tomtom?

Fintown Co Donergal 

Latitude:	54.867568778180406	
Longitude:	-8.120784759521484	

It doesn't accept it as is, I know it's simple, but it's escaping me at the moment.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sussed it, just take out the - and make it west.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've just been putting some of the destinations in my tom tom, and it keeps asking if I want to avoid the congestion charge zone.

Do have to go through it from the Dublin ferry.

Kev.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Kev, you do not have to use any tolled road leaving the ferry port but you should probably print a viamichelin detailed map of the roads around the port if your satnav doesnt have that facility. The tolls are; Going north in the port tunnel €12 during the day for MH but free for commercial vehicles,rates vary for time of day or weekend. Going South over East Link €1.70 for MH and probably worth using if you are heading for Wicklow. Avoid the M50 toll unless you want the hassle of being chased for additional charges. The toll is €2 but you pay €3 if you dont have a tag and it must be paid by 8pm the following day, if you are later than 8pm there is and additional €3 charge. I agree with Frank that Newgrange is well worth a visit. 

noel


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tincan said:


> Kev, you do not have to use any tolled road leaving the ferry port but you should probably print a viamichelin detailed map of the roads around the port if your satnav doesnt have that facility. The tolls are; Going north in the port tunnel €12 during the day for MH but free for commercial vehicles,rates vary for time of day or weekend. Going South over East Link €1.70 for MH and probably worth using if you are heading for Wicklow. Avoid the M50 toll unless you want the hassle of being chased for additional charges. The toll is €2 but you pay €3 if you dont have a tag and it must be paid by 8pm the following day, if you are later than 8pm there is and additional €3 charge. I agree with Frank that Newgrange is well worth a visit.
> 
> noel


Thanks Noel,

That's very useful info, and thanks for the Newgrange reminder, I'd bookmarked it but not looked, I just remedied that one, thanks to frank too, it looks well worth a visit, We might just have a dark one in fitzgeralds too, (Ballykissangel) well you have too, I can't wait to see their faces when we ask for two half pints of Guiness shandy, do they still have hanging in Ireland (it's a very pleasant drink BTW)

Kev.


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*this will save you tonnes of dosh*

newgrange & the knowth costs 10.30 per adult or 25.50 per family & those are probably outdated prices

they are 2 of the sites free when u buy the OPW heritage card for 55euro, annual family membership

if you can lay ur hands on 'footprint ireland' by pat levy & sean Sheehan thru www.footprintbooks.com it is a superbly detailed account of where 2 go & what to do etc in the 32 counties

if you cant get it, i can loan you my copy


----------

